# Wild Boar Aliens (abandoned design) APC



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

1/35th or 1/32nd hollow cast Resin Wild Boar APC from Bam Bam Productions. Apparently this was to be the original design of the APC in Aliens but was abandoned due to cost. 

USCM by AEF and kindly donated by a modelling mate, but I believe the company may have some Marines in the pipeline and even available by now.

I have heavily weathered the APC to hide my modelling flaws – I did have a bit of a problem affixing the rear wheels mainly because I was rushing to get it ready for a show.

Had this been in the film I’m not sure how the troops would have got in and out as the door appears to be horizontal and placed under the engine block.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Really cool design and a really great build-up :thumbsup:
Think I might need to get me one of these....


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

now that is a cool design, love to see that in full size .


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> Really cool design and a really great build-up :thumbsup:
> Think I might need to get me one of these....


I got this direct from Bam Bam in the US of A and even with shipping (no customs charge :thumbsup it worked out cheaper than Frontier Models are/were selling it for.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's a very cool design but I can see why it may have been rejected. That drivers view slot (and the large cutout leading to it) is nothing but a shot trap, and how do the marines unass from it? 

OTOH as some kind of scout or mobile fire support platform that's pretty decent. 

Nice build!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

csoldier said:


> I got this direct from Bam Bam in the US of A and even with shipping (no customs charge :thumbsup it worked out cheaper than Frontier Models are/were selling it for.


Just been looking at their site....will be pressing the buy button on this I think :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually, looking at the original Ron Cobb concept art it looks to be more like 1/48th than 1/35th....


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Hadn't seen that picture, I agree, in that case more like 1/48th which would make more sense for the embarking/disembarking question (Steve H).

Airfix are eventually releasing some 1/48th modern UK troops which could be converted I suppose.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Still looks pretty cool as a 1/35 scout car though....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, yep, works as a scout for me as well.

Yeah, if that's scaled at 1/48, then the back hatch is more akin to the back of a M 113.

So that's a Ron Cobb design? I don't remember him working on Aliens. But then again, Aliens didn't get a nice flood of books like Alien did.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I think that Marine is about nine feet tall, in scale. Maybe you can paint his face blue and call him an Avatar? 

Seriously, I love these "alternative take" models... but I really prefer the version we got in the film. It just "works better" from my perspective. Your mileage may vary... :thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

CLBrown said:


> *Yeah, I think that Marine is about nine feet tall, in scale. Maybe you can paint his face blue and call him an Avatar?*
> 
> Seriously, I love these "alternative take" models... but I really prefer the version we got in the film. It just "works better" from my perspective. Your mileage may vary... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:, I was led astray by Bam Bam's site photos where they have used 1/32nd figures as size comparison - I gues they may be releasing USCM's in the wrong scale!


----------



## William Pace (Oct 10, 2014)

csoldier said:


> 1/35th or 1/32nd hollow cast Resin Wild Boar APC from Bam Bam Productions. Apparently this was to be the original design of the APC in Aliens but was abandoned due to cost.


I love the finished look you gave it. It turned out great. This is actually the first one I'd seen finished since all the trouble began back in 2011. They really got the scale wrong.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Love that design! Much superior to what they came out with though I really like that version, too.

Great job on the weathering and paint job. :thumbsup: All you got to do is replace the soldier and _voila!_ the scale is changed.


----------



## William Pace (Oct 10, 2014)

The little, personalized details and numbers make it very real. 

I've never seen what they chose to do with the bottom after they stole the orthographics to build this. Could you take a picture of the bottom for me?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Since so much of the uniform would need to be rebuilt, why not use Tamiya's currently available WWII 1/48 figures?


----------

